# Excited about water birth! Am i the only one?



## Esperanza2015

Im 37 w + 3 days, FTM, the pool and the box with everything for the birth is home. The time to meet my precious angel is coming soon and am really excited! But i honestly feel a little lonely. My family leaves in another country and for them is very new the concept of home birthing. I cannot say that they are against it but sometimes I feel their silence about it or rather the lack of enthousiasm (my mom just said I will pray for you) is a way of not really supporting me. I know that they are in title of their own opinions but the same thing it's happening with my friends. My birthing team is excellent (two awesome midwives and my lovely husband) but that's it. His mother and sister have experience with homebirths but I think more fore religious reasons that I dont share.
Also the waterbirth idea is farely new for them and they don't understand it very well.
Anyhow am just looking for some support and share my joy and excitement just to see the pool and the kit in the living room!


----------



## Hannahboo

I'm not having a water birth but there will be a tub and my last labor the tub helped soooooooo much!! I'm only 26 weeks but hoping it goes fast cause I'm already uncomfortable! But I am thanking God everything is going good and the baby is healthy!


----------



## laughingduck

Im having a home water birth too! At least I am planning one, my midwives have a 1/3 transfer rate, but fingers crossed! My parents and in-laws were leary too. Not so much about the water but about the home birth. I just gave them all the info I had on the safety, and explained that my midwives will transfer me to the hospital even they have even the slightest suspicion things could go wrong. There is no option for me to hve a water birth in hospital here. I had a standard hospital birth with my first and did not enjoy the experience at all. Id like a better birth experience for my second (and last) baby.


----------



## NDH

I was s excited planning my home waterbirth. We did a few trial runs with the pool and one time filled it with water too. I had the most amazing soak in it that evening, trying out different positions for comfort and really connecting with my baby and visualising birthing there in the quiet stillness with fairy lights and candles.
I didn't get my waterbirth because the pool wasnt ready in time, but I did have a beautiful homebirth.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG9_N-WkHTg


----------



## Esperanza2015

NDH: Beautiful birth! thanks for sharing:flower:


----------



## Anababe

I'm brand new into this pregnancy so I have a long wait yet but I had a home water birth with my daughter and a home birth with my youngest son.. was supposed to be in water but my birth pool got a puncture :dohh:

It's absolutely amazing to give birth in water and since my last two home births I'd never have it any other way. It's so exciting to get all your kit and do the practice runs.

Enjoy it, it's a wonderful time and my family were also worried and not overly supportive initially but I'm a strong person and know what I want. They came round to it.

Good luck hope all goes perfectly for you!


----------



## LoveCakes

I was in the pool for a few hours from when I arrived at the hospital but it actually slowed my lsbour and contractions down. They picked up when I got out and walked about. I'm
Not sure if it helps but just something to consider.

Good luck!


----------



## Spudtastic

I just loved my water birth. It was an amazing experience. I was in the birthing pool at the hospital (we live 3 hours drive from the nearest hospital so I wanted to be there) . I just had my husband and midwife during labour and one extra midwife during pushing and birth.
A water birth is so relaxing. It hrlped to give me a great birth experience.


----------

